# Black or White



## zoey23 (Jun 29, 2012)

The puppies are 4 weeks old today! I just went to visit them for the first time... and I am freaking out because I can't decide. Please help me! I've narrowed it down to 2, and still kind of considering a 3rd. 

The first one is the runt. He was only 7 oz when he was born, but he's catching up fast. I don't know very much about runts other than usually they were just conceived later than the other puppies. I've been trying to research it but I'm just finding so much conflicting information. My main concern is health... but he seems to be getting plenty to eat and he's growing at a healthy rate. This puppy definitely stole my heart. He's solid black, and as soon as I walked in he bounced over to me, wagging his tail, and licked my face when I picked him up. He stayed near me almost the entire time I was there, way more than the other puppies. But he was active and curious, taking dips in the water bowl to cool down (it was 103 today!), chased after a little ball when I threw it, and puts his paw in my hand when I reach out. His little tail was wagging at warp speed the entire visit.

Number two is going to be just gorgeous. He's white, and the biggest of them all. He looks like a little polar bear. He also came over to me pretty quickly, but most of the time he was a lot more concerned with what the other puppies were doing. But when he did come over or I picked him up, he was extremely affectionate and happy. He played a lot with the other puppies, but he didn't seem overly aggressive or anything. I'm not sure how much you could tell at 4 weeks anyway! The breeder said he's definitely one of the most outgoing and active puppies in the litter. 

I'm really torn. I feel like my heart is going towards the black one, but something's making me nervous about it. I think it's the fact that I have no experience with breeding and can't help but be hesitant due to all the negative "your runt will have defective bones and be crazy" info out there. And I thought I wanted a white one, and I thought I wanted THAT white one in particular, but I just don't know! I feel like I didn't bond with him in the same way. But that seems silly to me because they're so young still. 

Help me! I'm about to just take them all home.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

The breeder should be taking all this stress off your shoulders and picking out the right puppy for you. They know which personality would fit best in certain homes.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm guessing this is a back yard breeder?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

zoey, has the breeder shown you proof of genetic health testing?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

You mentioned health being your top concern so that's why I was asking. I would run for the hills if a breeder did not do genetic health testing. I don't spend much time here so I don't know about your history posting about the breeder. The breeder should be the one answering your questions about their health as they know their lines and dogs best. With that being said, I've known runts who have been born, bought, and adopted that have lived great lives.


----------



## zoey23 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry for disappearing after posting this question, it's been busy! After a lot of thought, another visit, and the breeder's recommendation, I've chosen the little black one! He's quickly catching up to the other puppies in size, and his personality is just exactly what I'm looking for. I could not be more excited!

I also went to a couple of nearby schutzhund clubs and talked with the members and trainers. Quite a few of them had heard of my breeder and worked with some dogs from her line... they all had nothing but wonderful things to say about her dogs and strongly encouraged me to stick with this litter. So all in all, I'm extremely happy and I will be posting pictures when he comes home in just a few weeks!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Elaine said:


> I'm guessing this is a back yard breeder?


I am wondering what in the OP suggested this to you?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> I am wondering what in the OP suggested this to you?


Possibly the fact that the breeder is letting puppy buyers choose their own pup, or possibly the fact that the breeder is breeding white and colored dogs together. It struck me the same way.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

zoey23 said:


> I also went to a couple of nearby schutzhund clubs and talked with the members and trainers. Quite a few of them had heard of my breeder and worked with some dogs from her line... they all had nothing but wonderful things to say about her dogs and strongly encouraged me to stick with this litter. So all in all, I'm extremely happy and I will be posting pictures when he comes home in just a few weeks!


Well, that's good! Who is the breeder, and how did they come to have a white pup in the litter? Was it expected?


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I was going to say black, because I feel the light colored hair is really more annoying when the dog sheds than darker hair. Maybe it is because my house has dark wood floors, but my yellow lab's hair really stands out. Also, I wear dark pants to work and the light hair looks awful. A very superficial way to pick, but if all else was equal I would go with black.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought my puppy from a reputable breeder, and I was given a choice between a few puppies also.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I guess I did not see anything that screamed BYB in the OP, and even if I did, I don't think I would welcome a new person to the board with a statement on how their breeder is probably a BYB on what little evidence there is of it. 

White actually is a color of GSDs. I mean, it is listed on the AKC form and everything. Just because the AKC does not allow them in the show ring does not mean that other venues don't. 

As for picking your puppy. There are different schools of thought on this. Some people expect a good breeder to choose for you. Some people have enough experience to choose their own puppy. I generally like to offer people a choice between 2-3. But if the litter is fairly consistent, it comes down to which pup the owner clicks with the best. If there is some reason why I don't think a pup should go to a specific owner, that pup will not be out there to choose from. 

That being said, I wouldn't choose a pup at 4 weeks, sorry. That is too early in my opinion. wait a couple of weeks and go back and evaluate the litter again. If you have first pick, choose a day in the seventh week to make your final decision and agree on that with the breeder. Temperament testing at 49 days is actually a good time, and you can learn a lot. The monks of new skete have a test in the back of The Art of Raising a Puppy. You can do this for the whole litter at 49 days and give the results to the breeder. None of it is difficult. And since you are a stranger to the puppies, it would work ok. 

Again, at 4 weeks, I wouldn't choose. I hope your choice is not cast in stone at this point.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I agree with Selzer, evaluate them again when they're a little older. You may not see big differences then either but maybe you will. The breeder will have spent more time with them and should be able to answer questions you might have about drive etc. 
Congrats btw, waiting 4 weeks for a puppy can seem like an eternity!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't worry too much about a pup being the runt of the litter. 

Teddy was so small that she was "under" the charts, but she's caught up and is now average. "Average" for a 7 month old female is 54 pounds, and Teddy weighs 53 pounds. I'm very pleased with her size.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would wait to choose until closer to taking the puppy home. Like said above the breeder will know the personalities, drive, activness etc of each puppy the closer it comes to going home and should be able to match the right puppy to your lifestyle. That being said when we were looking for pups we visited a few breeders and picked one and then visited the litter several times watching the diff pups as they grew. The breeder had then narrowed it down to a few diff pups that we had a chance to spend time with each told the breeder which ones we liked best and in the end we both came to happy decisions (breeders pick along with our pick). Being a runt doesn't mean anything unless the pup is always sick, not gaining any weight, and staying extremely small behind the other growing pups. I would then be worried something else was wrong medically. Give it a few more weeks and ask the breeder how many times you are allowed to visit before making final decisions a few days or so before heading home with a puppy. Ask a ton of questions about each pup you are interested in and be honest with the breeder about your life, and goals for you with the pup. Good luck!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a runt in my last litter. She caught up to the rest by 12 wks of age, and is the same size as the others at 18 months now.


----------



## zoey23 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for your help everyone! They're now a little over 6 weeks and I'm positive I want the black one. I think he's just perfect for me.


----------

